# Uber answers insurance questions with link to policy



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I created a new post so I could create a new heading. This is also posted in another topic below.

I was able to obtain some good information on insurance from Uber.

Uber replied to my request for clarification of the coverage during periods 2 and 3.

Email from Uber today:
*Shelley from Uber* (Uber)

May 8, 13:08

Hi xxxx,

Thanks for writing in! You can learn more about Rasier's ridesharing insurance policy here.

*http://blog.uber.com/certificatesofinsurance
*
Please note that you can also find a copy of this insurance in your app through Waybill:







,

Please let me know if you have any more questions.

Regards,

*Shelley from Uber*
help.uber.com
_______________________________________________________________
When you click on this link you will see the policies broken down by state.
When you click on the state you will see a two page declaration. It does not provide much info.

If you read the opening page of the link, you will see links to sample policies. Use the link to the Texas policy to see a sample of the actual policy.

Here is what you will see on the opening page:

*Here is a sample policy(2) while logged in to the Uber Partner app but not yet matched with a rider: Texas

Here is a sample of the physical damage policy.

1. Rasier LLC affiliates: Rasier LLC, Rasier-CA LLC, Rasier-DC LLC, Rasier-PA LLC, and Hinter-NM LLC (only in New Mexico).

2. Coverages and policy limits vary by state. Coverages and limits are are at least equal to or exceed those provided under the Texas policy in all 50 states.

Note: Rasier LLC and its affiliates do not enable trips to be requested in the State of New York.*

Click on the Texas link on the webpage to see a sample policy. Coverages and limits are are at least equal to or exceed those provided under the Texas policy in all 50 states.

Read the Texas policy first, then click on your state to see if your state is equal to or exceeds the Texas policy.

I hope this helps answer some of your questions.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If you read page 6 you would be under the impression our vehicles are not covered, keep reading folks.

They way I read page 18 section 3 we are only covered for collision if we carry collision protection on our own insurance.

Thanks RockinEZ - I'm going to bookmaker the policy so I alway have it handy and can review it from time to time


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I saved it as a PDF on my HDD so I have a copy.
I also printed it so I could read it away from the computer.
It is true that we have to have comprehensive and collision through our Metromile insurance to be covered by the Rasier policy (Uber).

I have been after this information for quite some time.
I think the new regulations governing TNCs broke the ice.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I created a new post so I could create a new heading. This is also posted in another topic below.
> 
> I was able to obtain some good information on insurance from Uber.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / RockinEZ : Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
Gathering and Threadstarting on this
Necessary Topic. (All subsequent Mes-
sages are either Posts or Replies.)


----------



## KathyW (May 9, 2015)

I found out the hard way that when the UBER insurance covers you it is a joke. I was taking 2 students from a bar to their dorm and a deer ran out and I could not avoid. My beautiful Mercedes R350 font end was destroyed. After a month of nightmare, yesterday James River Insurance TOTALED my car! they will take my Mercedes for les than $ 12,000 dollars and hit me with a $100.00 deductible and UBER treated me like sh#t throughout the whole ordeal. Now I have to buy a new car! STOP Driving for UBER. IF you get in an accident they will screw you too.


----------



## KathyW (May 9, 2015)

Beur said:


> If you read page 6 you would be under the impression our vehicles are not covered, keep reading folks.
> 
> They way I read page 18 section 3 we are only covered for collision if we carry collision protection on our own insurance.
> 
> Thanks RockinEZ - I'm going to bookmaker the policy so I alway have it handy and can review it from time to time


YOU are covered, JAMES RIVER insurance will just string you along and not pay our claim. STOP Driving for UBER before an accident happens to you!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Isn't that a $1000 deductible?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

KathyW said:


> I found out the hard way that when the UBER insurance covers you it is a joke. I was taking 2 students from a bar to their dorm and a deer ran out and I could not avoid. My beautiful Mercedes R350 font end was destroyed. After a month of nightmare, yesterday James River Insurance TOTALED my car! they will take my Mercedes for les than $ 12,000 dollars and hit me with a $100.00 deductible and UBER treated me like sh#t throughout the whole ordeal. Now I have to buy a new car! STOP Driving for UBER. IF you get in an accident they will screw you too.


Did James River pay for the Deer's hospital bills?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

KathyW said:


> YOU are covered, JAMES RIVER insurance will just string you along and not pay our claim. STOP Driving for UBER before an accident happens to you!


So, you're saying James River is just like every other insurance company.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You always have an option to buy your wreck from the insurance company.
You can always call the state insurance control agency and protest the claim if you think they are paying too little. 
Don't capitulate on the first offer.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

KathyW said:


> I found out the hard way that when the UBER insurance covers you it is a joke. I was taking 2 students from a bar to their dorm and a deer ran out and I could not avoid. My beautiful Mercedes R350 font end was destroyed. After a month of nightmare, yesterday James River Insurance TOTALED my car! they will take my Mercedes for les than $ 12,000 dollars and hit me with a $100.00 deductible and UBER treated me like sh#t throughout the whole ordeal. Now I have to buy a new car! STOP Driving for UBER. IF you get in an accident they will screw you too.


Serious question, what fare (X, XL, Etc) were you driving with these two students?


----------

